# Small 24" sickle bar



## Welder Extraordinare (Mar 28, 2021)

I came across this small sickle bar and thinking about trying to attach it to a GT. Any suggestions or information on this small sickle please chime in.
Thanks in advance.
Welder Extraordinare


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I believe that is a Bolens….it’s missing the wobble box and drive pulley. B.


----------



## Welder Extraordinare (Mar 28, 2021)

BinVa said:


> I believe that is a Bolens….it’s missing the wobble box and drive pulley. B.


I've never seen one of these before, so maybe someone has a pic of one mounted. I'm trying to figure how this is driven, more than likely by a belt.
Thanks again BinVa.
Welder Extraordinare


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems like it bolts directly to the front of the garden tractor. Looks like a small belt pulley on the right hand side of the mount with an eccentric on the left operating the pitman arm that creates the scissors action.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

with a little machining to make a worm type drive for the pitman and some belt shieves..it's probably doable...but is a front mounted cycle bar really worth the effort?? You can't see the next thing that's going to plug it or break a knife!! Can't tell from the pic the size of the knife blades or even if they are still available. Good luck. B.


----------



## Welder Extraordinare (Mar 28, 2021)

I found out today this was attached to a two wheel walk behind tractor manufactured by Great Lakes Tractor Company.
Welder Extraordinare


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Take a look at this








Great Lakes Tractor Company


Here's a garden tractor brand I can't find much about. I collect the history of these companies and post them on my website so others can learn about them. I'd like to get some history together as to what happened with the Great Lakes Tractor Company. I know they built one wheelers and two...




gardentractortalk.com


----------



## Woodnico99 (Nov 9, 2021)

Welder Extraordinare said:


> View attachment 75581
> 
> I came across this small sickle bar and thinking about trying to attach it to a GT. Any suggestions or information on this small sickle please chime in.
> Thanks in advance.
> Welder Extraordinare


 I honestly dont know we have a 5 foot pto driven one its very very old though


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

My suggestion is toss it and use a modern type cutter........I don't miss sickle bars one bit.....


----------

